
Ask HN: Feeling lonely in solo career – university-like institutions? - tastyface
	It&#x27;s been 7 years since I graduated university, and aside from a few years of work at a startup in SV, I&#x27;ve been working on app projects all on my own. I like the independence and the pursuit of my own destiny, but lately I&#x27;ve been feeling terribly lonely. More than anything, I&#x27;ve been missing the institutional feel of college. I miss having smart people all around me with different career tracks and interests. I miss spontaneous moments of collaboration and insight, guided from above by supremely gifted professors. I miss feeling like I&#x27;m in a place where everyone is working on themselves or for the betterment of society, all without the risk of getting &quot;fired&quot;. And I especially miss feeling like I&#x27;m in the crucible for our collective futures. Aside from the obvious option of going back to grad school (which sounds extremely draining unless you&#x27;re super into it), are there any collaborative, cross-disciplinary institutions like this in the &quot;real&quot; world?
======
vbuwivbiu
"I miss feeling like I'm in a place where everyone is working on themselves or
for the betterment of society, all without the risk of getting "fired"."

I've never got over the disappointment that the whole world isn't like this.

